# Oscilador LC



## Neodymio (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola, tengo una duda acerca de los osciladores LC, segun las simulaciones del livewire (que son bastante malas ya diré por qué) si coloco una fuente de 3v con un capacitor de 0.1µF y una bobina de 100µH en paralelo y con un pulsador le dejo pasar corriente de la fuente y luego lo corto, con el osciloscopio veo que en el circuito hay una oscilación, sin embargo se llegan a voltajes bastante altos como +-400 volts. Es posible esto?
No hay semiciclo negativo


Luego en la simulación de prueba que viene con el Livewire me indica que esto se hace con 100µH, pero cuando lo hago en una hoja nueva necesito 100mH ya que sino no hace nada si aprieto el pulsador, aparte de hacer la oscilacion de manera diferente, me equivoqué en algo?
En carga con escala baja


Con escala grande para ver voltajes alcanzados


Gracias


----------



## JHOANCARLOS DURAN (Feb 20, 2011)

Dejame decirte que ese simulador "no sirve para nada" yo lo he probado y no vale la pena.. Sobre los 400 voltios eso es falso.. Mejor consiguete el proteus que es 10 mil veces mejor que ese...


----------



## antoniopa (Feb 21, 2011)

pon el timing control del menu simulate en tools en 100 us, y lo verás oscilar, aun así, las primeras ondas superan los tres voltios, lo que teoricamente es fisicamente erroneo, debe oscilar entre 3 y -3 voltios de forma infinita, esto en teoria, quiza la simulación se acerca a la práctica y por ello sale así, a tanto no llego ....


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 21, 2011)

antoniopa dijo:


> pon el timing control del menu simulate en tools en 100 us, y lo verás oscilar, aun así, las primeras ondas superan los tres voltios, lo que teoricamente es fisicamente erroneo, debe oscilar entre 3 y -3 voltios de forma infinita, esto en teoria, quiza la simulación se acerca a la práctica y por ello sale así, a tanto no llego ....



Gracias! le diste en el clavo, ahora me falta entender por qué llega a voltajes tan altos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

Llega a voltajes tan altos, porque tiene que llegar. Cuando por un inductor está circulando corriente y bruscamente deja de conducir, provoca justamente ese efecto. Buscá cualquier circuito DC/DC up-converter o boost converter, y vas a ver como con 5 volts obtienen 100 (por poner algún valor).


----------



## antoniopa (Feb 22, 2011)

Black tiger tiene razón, para haqcer lo que tu quieres has de cortar con un interruptor la bobina del condensador, luego procedes a gargar el condensador, con este cargado desconectas la pila, y estonces conectas la bobina, y empezara a oscilar de forma estable.


----------



## crimson (Feb 22, 2011)

La tensión inducida es igual a Q x U, es decir que si le aplicas 3V a una bobina de un Q (factor de mérito) de 100 (típico) te va a dar una extratensión de 300 V. Es el caso del viejo truco de la inductancia y la pila. Si le hacés hacer chispitas te pega un sacudón. Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 23, 2011)

Quiere decir que puedo hacer un mini shokeador como los que te dan patadas al tocarlos?
La bobina es la de choque como la que viene en forma de resistencia?
Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## crimson (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola Neodymio, las bobinitas tipo choque no sirven. Las buenas eran inductancias de filtro (yo soy de la época de las válvulas), que eran grandes como un transformador de salida, más o menos. Era la joda típica en el industrial, para hacérsela al pibe que menos entendía. Saludos C


----------



## pedrodamian (Feb 23, 2011)

mmm los circuitos LC o tanuqe asi funcionan pero nunka lo veras si lo kieres simular en livewire esta chafa!!
funciona asi :
se cierra el interruptor el capacitor se carga con Vi y en la bobina hay una corriente que genera una induccion magnetica; se abre el interruptor y el capacitor se descarga atravez de la bobina y asi la bobina sigue generando las osilaciones. 
en cuanto a los volts talvez lo tengas en el rango de los mV y asi si suena razonable...


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 1, 2011)

Lo quiero probar en la realidad, qué clase de inductor me sirve? Núcleo de aire, ferrite, tipo resistencia?
Es experimental, por eso no me quiero gastar mucha plata como para hacerme un inductor del tamaño de un transformador. No sirven para nada las de tipo resistencia?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 1, 2011)

Si no querés gastar, utilizá el núcleo de una fuente de pc, o el toroide que trae de filtro, o una barra de antena de AM, si es de poca potencia, el núcleo del transformador de las lámpara de bajo consumo, etc.
Igual en la práctica, no va a oscilar para siempre


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si no querés gastar, utilizá el núcleo de una fuente de pc, o el toroide que trae de filtro, o una barra de antena de AM, si es de poca potencia, el núcleo del transformador de las lámpara de bajo consumo, etc.
> Igual en la práctica, no va a oscilar para siempre



No quiero que oscile para siempre, quiero que entregue un pequeño pico de alto voltaje que lo pueda sentir como esas raquetas electricas matamoscas, pero esas dan una corriente constante, con que me de una patada sola por cada carga de capacitor estoy conforme


----------



## antoniopa (Mar 2, 2011)

Habras de añadirt una resistencia alk circuito para que sea amotriguado, así evitas la oscilación. la resistencia provoca el amortiguamiento de la señal.

saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

No disponés de un transformador de alguna radiocasetera o algo por el estilo?
Si la disponés, utilizá el secundario como inductor (va a salir chispita tanto por el secundario como por el primario).


----------



## pedrodamian (Mar 4, 2011)

nucleo de ferrita! pero bien aislado! las de tipo resistenmcia no sirven!


----------



## Munire (Mar 6, 2011)

claro que es posible. es lo que se llama factor de sobretension, que es directamente proporcional al factor de calidad del circuito. tambien hay factor de sobreintensidad.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

hola soy nuevo con esto de circuitos LC...
el circuito tanque LC ese que esta la inicio del tema..tengo entendido que el livewire no sirve para simularlo pero eso no es el punto..
la formula:
f=1/2*pi*sqrt(LC)
puedo hacer eso en mi protoborad..con Capacitor cualquiera...y como inductor un cablecillo enrollado (barnizado, con cubierta, como sea pero un inductor) en un lapiz...no?
o tengo que saber algo mas que eso..corro peligro?
y otra cosa..si quisiera tomar una muestra a algún IC protegiendolo diodos limitadores,Resistencias, el voltaje debe aumentar  ..eso sucede también en la realidad y en la teoria de la misma manera? o existe algún otro parámetro que tomar en cuenta ..quiero una frecuencia no mas de 22KHz


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

nadie opina?? estoy seguro que lo que pregunto no es nada nuevo


----------



## crimson (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola BKAR, no es nada nuevo, te dejo el tutorial de un programa para hacer los cálculos de las bobinas y las capacidades o inductancias necesarias para hacer cualquier circuito sintonizado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
Saludos C


----------



## BKAR (Oct 30, 2011)

mil gracias por el software...lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de medir un inductancia desconocida 
y la verdad con una calculadora de bolsillo como que no ayuda...
estoy traduciendo el programita..se puede subir al foro? o hay problemas con eso de derechos de autor?

...con lo del circuito estaba pensando...

poner diodos para cortarlo...mando dibujos..y la simulacion(en proteus)
dicen que el LTSpice en ideal para este tipo de aplicaciones...pero aun no lo se usar
ya he tenido problemas simulando osciladores LC en Proteus..y Peor aun con OPAMP...
bueno tengo esta idea...
la señal recortada mandarla a mi tarjeta de sonido (Line-In) y visualizarlo con algun osciloscopio virtual en PC!!

bueno en el Tanque LC, C tiene que ser sin polaridad...o también ..puede ser electrolitico? y si fuera asi a cuantos voltios por ejemplo 10uF a 100V ? o no importa?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 1, 2011)

hay alguien ahi?


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 1, 2012)

Muy buenas para todos. La verdad es que esto del oscilador LC me esta haciendo la vida un yogurt. Al grano. Estoy haciendo un oscilador LC, porque estoy haciendo un inductometro, usando la formula como ustedes saben, en base a la frecuencia resultante, poder despejar L. Bueno, la foto1, contiene el oscilador hecho con una compurta NOT y trabaja muy bien en Proteus, este oscilador lo saque del plano de un inductometro original, el problema es que no tengo la dichosa compurta NOT, en su lugar quiero usar la  4030 que tiene compurtas OR, si siempre mantengo una de sus entradas en 1, me hace la misma funcion de invertir el valor que si fuera una NOT,  he probado con NAND, y con OR exclusivo, y el proteus, comienza la oscilacion muestra el valor y luego se para la oscilacion, esto no me deja armar el proyecto de verdad, ya que me temo que no funcione.  Alguna ayuda?, algun otro oscilador LC mas practico para esto? alguna configuracion que me falta para que no deje de oscilar mientras tenga la alimentacion de 5V?. Gracias. La foto2, contiene mis pruebas con la compuerta que tengo, en donde se bloquea la oscilacion en breves segundos.



OTRA COSA QUE VEO AHORA. En el esquema oscilante que ha puesto BKAR, no tiende a atenuarse la señal con el paso del tiempo?, serviría para hacer un inductometro. Verdaderamente, tengo un multimetro que mide frecuencia, solo necesito un oscilador LC estable, y poder inyectarle la medición al metro.


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2012)

Si no me equivoco tenés dos problemas.

En el circuito con la NOT, la batería está de más, porque fija la tensión a la entrada del NOT y no oscila. Tenés que sacar la batería. 

Con el OR no podés hacer un oscilador, necesitás NOT, NOR o NAND. Si no invierte, no oscila.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias chclau, pero si no puedo alimentar el circuito como se supone que va a funcionar sin energia, pues no recibe ninguna señal de entrada, debe ser echo para que oscile a su propia frecuencia segun la bobina que se le ponga, y poder medir esta frecuencia. Como lo alimento entonces?


----------



## crimson (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola zealot2 ¿probaste este medidor?

http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=57%3Aequipo-para-medicion-de-inductancias&option=com_content&Itemid=54

 Si hacés una bobina que sintonice entre 500Kc y 1,5Mc podés ver la frecuencia en el dial de una radio AM y despejar por fórmula el resto de los valores. Saludos C


----------



## BKAR (Abr 1, 2012)

ver la frecuencia en el dial de AM!!! jeje..claro porque no
yo veo todas esas cosas con mi tarjeta de sonido ahora con mi nueva PC a 192KHz de muestreo..nada para RF pero es algo!!

zealot2 usa en NOT retroalimentado con un resistencia(mira aqui) o en todo caso un smith-trigger 40106 x ejmplo en esos casos o un opamp como inversor(buscate oscilador Colpitts con OPAMP)(mira aqui)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 1, 2012)

> Muchas gracias chclau, pero si no puedo alimentar el circuito como se  supone que va a funcionar sin energia, pues no recibe ninguna señal de  entrada, debe ser echo para que oscile a su propia frecuencia segun la  bobina que se le ponga, y poder medir esta frecuencia. Como lo alimento  entonces?


No sé que simulador usas, pero en el Multisim, solo se agrega al circuito sin necesidad de conectar nada las tensiones VCC en el caso de  TTL y VDD en el caso de CMOS, las conexiones las hace internamente.


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2012)

Con respecto a la tensión ya te contestó tiger, fijate que así estás forzando la entrada así que no puede oscilar. En el Proteus como en el Multisim, no hay necesidad de conectar la alimentación

La verdad que hacía mucho que no jugaba con oscilladores basados en compuertas así que me puse con el Proteus y como vi que los osciladores que yo hacía eran muy inestables me fui a leer un poco.

1) Un oscilador basado en una sola compuerta funciona solamente si la compuerta es de tipo Schmitt, si no, se enclava en un valor fijo y no oscila.

2) Con compuertas simples, conviene usar tres para que siempre oscile. Fijate esta nota de aplicación.
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-118.pdf

Ahora como vos lo que querés es medir la bobina supongo que lo mejor será usar el que te propuso BKAR. Por último te digo que parece que  los simuladores no son muy buenos que digamos con osciladores digitales.


----------



## chclau (Abr 2, 2012)

Simulé el oscilador RC Schmitt en Proteus y era muy inestable en frecuencia. 

Usé el Multisim y me anduvo mucho mejor.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 2, 2012)

que tal un programa tipo SPICE
según se, se pueden poner condiciones iniciales y todo eso cierto?


----------



## antoniopa (Abr 2, 2012)

Lo mejor es simular en Pspice, es el mas creible, aunque el mas dificil de utilizar, yo utilizo el multisim para consas muy sencillas, el proteus para los pic, y si tengo que simular algo analógico mas complejo me voy al Pspice, 
Tal y como tienes el circuito no va, sobra la batería, con alimentar al NOT te vale,


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias familia, voy a probarlos, en la vida real, y al carajo el proteus. El que mejor trabaje y me de el valor mas real de bobina, ese se queda.  Tambien a veces me vuelvo loco con las simulaciones, porque el chip OR Exclusivo que utilizare como NOT, (poniendole una entrada como 1 siempre), tiene alimentacion aparte de la entrada, como es logico, solo que que el proteus a veces como que me troca, con esto de las cosas que no hay que alimentar, en fin, claramente veo que puedo alimentar la compuerta totalmente aparte de las entradas. Por otro lado, por supuesto que voy a probar los osciladores que me han brindado com los 74HCO. Parace que sera mas estable no?. Ademas, veo que el proteus es pesimo como ustedes dicen con las oscilaciones, puesto que tengo que usar valores muy altos para que trabaje bien, cosa que no deberia suceder en la realidad, supongo. Un millon de gracias colectivo, cualquier cosa les tiro de nuevo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 2, 2012)

zealot2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias familia, voy a probarlos, en la vida real, y al carajo el proteus. El que mejor trabaje y me de el valor mas real de bobina, ese se queda.  Tambien a veces me vuelvo loco con las simulaciones, porque el chip OR Exclusivo que utilizare como NOT, (poniendole una entrada como 1 siempre), tiene alimentacion aparte de la entrada, como es logico, solo que que el proteus a veces como que me troca, con esto de las cosas que no hay que alimentar, en fin, claramente veo que puedo alimentar la compuerta totalmente aparte de las entradas. Por otro lado, por supuesto que voy a probar los osciladores que me han brindado com los 74HCO. Parace que sera mas estable no?. Ademas, veo que el proteus es pesimo como ustedes dicen con las oscilaciones, puesto que tengo que usar valores muy altos para que trabaje bien, cosa que no deberia suceder en la realidad, supongo. Un millon de gracias colectivo, cualquier cosa les tiro de nuevo.



Si es todo un tema el punto es que esto no se simula porque no es netamente electronica sino mas bien fisica el inductor sufre una sobre tension de apertura al abrir una llave y a lo mismo qeu el capacitor crea un circuito resonante llamado tanque eso en ficica en fin libro de electricidad de segundo año de secundario esta pero demen un poco de tiempo quizas mañana y la subo un circuit para calcular C x Lx Fx 

Cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 3, 2012)

Otra vez la electronica gana. En la foto adjunta "diagrama" pueden ver la modificacion que he hecho. Como que no tengo muchos IC, hice la compuerta NOT a transitor, o al menos eso creo, segun una página que una vez visité. Aqui va el problema, funciona de maravilla, pero con inductancias por encima de 799uH. En la otra foto que he subido "enlamesa" puede verse a penas (por la calidad asquerosa de mi celular) la bobina encerrada en el circulo rojo, con esa no trabaja, ni con ninguna otra pequeña, sin embargo con la que está sobre el protoboard, sí, que viene siendo de unos 8.8mH. Despues de todo no me puedo quejar del proteus, lo armé todo en el proto, de cabezón que soy, porque el proteus me advirtió que no funcionaría con inductancias bajas, es increible, pero cierto, cuando pongo una pequeña, deja de oscilar. Ya he probado cambiar el valor de los capacitores, eliminar dos de ellos, alguna cosas, pero nada, es un grán misterio. Alguien puede saber como puede ser posible esto?


----------



## chclau (Abr 3, 2012)

No sé explicarte pero tengo una propuesta de solución, hacé dos escalas de medición, para bobinas pequeñas agregale una bobina conocida en serie y podés medir.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 3, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo chclau, sabes, eso me pasó por la mente y lo prové, el problema es que cuando lo hago, por ejemplo si agrego una de 1uH, o incluso menos, el resultado en el multímetro es de solo 2 lugares despues de la como, si quito esta de 1uH o menos, solo cambian los ultimos lugares despues de la coma, comprendes, y estoy ciego, porque el multimetro, no muestra tantos lugares como el proteus, comprendes hermano? Es una locura desesperante, tiene que haber alguna solución mas factible.


----------



## chclau (Abr 3, 2012)

Una pregunta, necesariamente tienes que medir haciéndola oscilar? Para capacitores, una manera más simple de medir es aplicar una corriente con lo que se recibe una rampa linear de tensión. De modo similar, en un circuito LR en el que aplico una tensión recibo una rampa de corriente, si mido la velocidad de la rampa puedo medir L.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 3, 2012)

Gracias hermano, aunque no tengo la menor idea de como hacer eso de la rampa, primera vez que hoigo hablar de eso, nunca he oido de eso. Un saludote.


----------

